# NGD: Larrivee L-03R



## Koop (Sep 19, 2011)

After spending a few months researching a good acoustic, I came across a used Larivee L-03R for $875
Larrivee's are the best kept secret of acoustic guitars, and the best bang for your buck 
This guitar sounds phenomenal, and DESTROYS any Taylor or Martin in this price range. I had my eyes set on a Taylor 314, and I'm glad I didn't buy it!! 

All solid wood: spruce top, rosewood back and sides
Ebony fretboard
18:1 ratio tuners
Single piece mahogany neck

Now for pics!


----------



## squid-boy (Sep 19, 2011)

Woo! Vancouver!


----------



## broj15 (Sep 20, 2011)

love the grain on that top. Happy NGD!


----------

